# When our land first rose out of the sea, it was announced



## Lamb67

When our island first rose out of the sea, it was announced that Britanni never should be slaves
Cum insula nostra ex mari primo orta est,est nuntiatum nunquam Britannos servos esse

I am not sure how to translate ' should be' here.

Please comment.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Use the future infinitive because this event could happen only after it had been considered , so :
_futuros esse ( or : fore )_


----------



## Joca

J.F. de TROYES said:


> Use the future infinitive because this event could happen only after it had been considered , so :
> _futuros esse ( or : fore )_


 
I agree with JF.

And maybe you could put it this way:

Simulac insula nostra ex mari orta est, nuntiantum est Britannos nunquam servos fore.


----------



## Imber Ranae

The English sentence is a bit unclear. The Latin translation would depend upon whether "should" indicates an obligation or merely future time. For the latter, _fore_ or _futuros esse_ are both fine. If it's the former, however, you'd have to use an expression like: _...nuntiatum Britannos numquam esse servos oportere est_, since there is no passive periphrastic form of _esse_.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Imber Ranae said:


> The English sentence is a bit unclear. The Latin translation would depend upon whether "should" indicates an obligation or merely future time. For the latter, _fore_ or _futuros esse_ are both fine. If it's the former, however, you'd have to use an expression like: _...nuntiatum Britannos numquam esse servos oportere est_, since there is no passive periphrastic form of _esse_.


That's right ; I've just chosen the interpretation that seemed to me more likely. But why do you put the auxiliary at the end ? I think _nuntiatum_ and _est_ cannot be separated ; on the other hand_ est_ can be dropped.


----------



## se16teddy

Lamb67 said:


> When our island first rose out of the sea, it was announced that Britanni never should be slaves


Lamb, may I ask, as a matter of interest, where you got these words from?  They seem to be a rather inelegant paraphrase of words from this song: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rule_britannia


----------



## Lamb67

The source is my book : THE CLARENDON LATIN COURSE 
Let's see more amusing sentences in future.


----------

